# Rod holders on SUV and how do you store them under the gunnels?



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you post pics of what you are doing for rod holders, I'm trying to get ideas. 
Also, when the boat is in motion, how are you keeping the rods from falling out from under the gunnels?
Thanks!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

These up front and the holders on the side have bungee's to keep them in place


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

How did you hook the bungies up? Are they permanent or just hooked on?
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

> Can you post pics of what you are doing for rod holders, I'm trying to get ideas.
> Also, when the boat is in motion, how are you keeping the rods from falling out from under the gunnels?
> Thanks!


You find a CNC machine like I did and have custom under gunnel rod racks built. I now can store three rods on either side with only one extending past my gunnel. The Ankona set are crap!

Look at Hells Bay, Beavertail, ECC and other skiffs to get ideas.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> > Can you post pics of what you are doing for rod holders, I'm trying to get ideas.
> > Also, when the boat is in motion, how are you keeping the rods from falling out from under the gunnels?
> > Thanks!
> 
> ...


Brazilnut, any chance you could post a pic of your updgraded undergunnel rod holders? I'd really like to upgrade mine on my Native and I'd love to see what you did.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Give ANYTIDE a shout. I made a BS template of what I wanted and to fit MY skiff and sent them to him usps flat rate envelope. Waaaallllaaah, exactly what I was looking for showed up on my doorstep. I love the set he built me. And I promise you won't find a better price
Mike


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

And as a bonus, mine are removable with 2 Phillips screws each with nothing left on the boat but the proxies plates! Nice! ;D


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn autocorrect! Proxies= epoxy'd on


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> These up front and the holders on the side have bungee's to keep them in place


Where can one pick up a set of these? If you don't mind? This is exactly what I was thinking of for my SUV...


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

I was having the same prob...got some "Duck" brand self adhesive weather strip xLG(walmart) and pressed them onto the bottom of each rod holder holder and cut to size...now the rods nestle into the weatherstrip and do not bounce or roll out.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I have similar rod holders up front on each corner of the forward bulkhead of my SUV. I bought them directly from Mel at Ankona. I had the boat in tow when I went to pick them up and they installed them for me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a shot of the standard rod racks....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

rod holders are from Mel


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

I needed flexibility depending on tackle size (18 wt for BFT vs. 9 wt for Albies), so I built the reel end with movable supports.  This is a Seacraft 20 shown with an 18 wt and a Pacifc, but the design is adaptable.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The rod racks on my 1st gen Copperhead were close to complete garbage. They definitely fixed that issue on the second gen Copperhead. I love my rod holders. See if those will work?


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! These are the ones I have, I was thinking that maybe I could drill a hole in the top and put some type of hook at the bottom and then I might be able to put a small diameter bungie to hold the rods in place...?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

> > > Can you post pics of what you are doing for rod holders, I'm trying to get ideas.
> > > Also, when the boat is in motion, how are you keeping the rods from falling out from under the gunnels?
> > > Thanks!
> >
> ...



Here are the exact under gunnel rod holders I now have in my SUV. The picture below is of a Bossman Karma Skiff. Maybe they would sell these to you which may need to be modified instead of what I did? They can fit three rods across, but the third rod will stick outside the gunnel. 90% of the time I fish with 2 fly rods and 2 spinning rods so they are tucked under the gunnels hanging (screwed) like the original ones. I also have 2 bungees under the rod racks which hold my Wang Anchor. The racks are spaced different on each side for up to 10'  fly rods and 7' spinning rods.

I completely re-bulit my SUV as well like re-fitting Poling Platform, Re-moved gunnel carpet, re-glassed my transom, sanded off all the yellowing interior Gel Coat, added another rigging tube, , etc......and re-wired the entire Skiff as after only 2 years the back of my switch panel was corroding and had circuit issues as the white insulation was taken off my wires and were getting nicked. I also installed some flex-able PVC pipe from my center box(battery/electrical) to the rear transom cap so non of my electrical wires are sitting in water anymore. :

There are still a few things left to do, but it's now like a new Skiff accept things have now been done that should have at delivery. I still love my Skiff, but you get what you Pay For unless to Do it Yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

My rods are also "shotgun style" where all the reels are at the bow. I have no rod tubes, my my Skiff is also very open.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Those rod holders are pretty cool on the karma, I might have to look more into those. It sounds like you've done a lot of customizing, have you taken any pics? I'd love to see some!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

THIS IS A REPEAT OF MY POST IN BRAGGING SPOT BUT I WANTED TO PUT UP SOME PICS OF MY "UNDER GUNWHALE" ROD RACKS AS A THANKS TO ANYTIDE WHO DID AN AMAZING JOB BUILDING EXACTLY WHAT I REQUESTED.  IRONIC SINCE THERES NO "UNDER GUNWHALE" ON A HOBIE, SO LET'S CALL THEM "STUCK TO THE SIDE OF THE DAMN SKIFF ROD RACKS"!!!!  BUT I THINK THIS IS WHAT YOU'RE LOOKING FOR.
;D








[/img]








[/img]

3 PHILLIPS HEAD SCREWS AND RACKS ARE OFF AND OUT OF THE WAY LEAVING ONLY BACKING PLATES THAT ARE EPOXIED TO THE HULL.








[/img]








[/img]

PVC AND HEAT GUN WORKED GREAT ON TUBES.
AND LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE ABOUT THE NASTY PAINT..... I KNOW ALREADY!!!!! 










[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool! I think I might try something like that 1st to see how I like it since I can do something like that with what I have already


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

Junkin

You can't screw into the side gunnel of the Ankona would screw in from under the gunnel. You can fit two rods side by side since the Ankona does not have rolled gunnels like your PowerSkiff.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Brazil,
Thanks for the info about the holders and the updates on your SUV.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

No screws into my hull. Backing plates are held on with thickened epoxy and rod holder portion is screwed to backing plate with stainless machine screws.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> Here is a shot of the standard rod racks....


Quick question;

My SUV has these rod holders, however i do not have carpeted sides. My rod holders vibrate at idle something fierce, What would be the best way to quiet then down? There is a slight gap between the sides and the rod holder on each side.

I was thinking about using epoxy and sticking them to the sides but wanted to here other ideas first.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I put some flat weather stripping cut to size on the holders where the rod butt and tip sit.

The space problem can be solved w. a thick bead of sealant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

> > Here is a shot of the standard rod racks....
> 
> 
> Quick question;
> ...


The rod holders are made of starboard which will not bond to any surface properly no matter what type of adhesive you use unless you don't mind Re-doing them every month.

I would pull them out and Re-install them to fit better. May also want to shave/trim them as well so your bottom reel is not touching the floor.

I pulled the carpet off my gunnels and Gel Coated them the same as my floor. In front of every rod holder is a small Seadek pad which protects your reels. You can also Seadek the gunnels completely for about $200. Castaway Customs already has a template.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > Here is a shot of the standard rod racks....
> 
> 
> Quick question;
> ...


 you need bungees that will make contact with the rod to stop the vibration, or independant bungees on each slot.
rod racks with more of a downward angle will dampen vibration with gravity alone


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

Messing around with bungie cords is an extra hassle...I don't even use them on my SUV....self adhesive foam weather strip pressed onto bottom of each rod holder does the job...they don't bounce or roll out...no need to remove or replace rod racks...simple solution.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

If your reels are vibrating against side of hull...a few strips of self adhesive foam weather strip pressed vertically to inside of hull should take care of prob...my weather strip has stayed on for past 6 months in sun and rain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

> The rod racks on my 1st gen Copperhead were close to complete garbage. They definitely fixed that issue on the second gen Copperhead. I love my rod holders. See if those will work?


I tired a pair of those as well and thought they were garbage like my SUV holders. :. The ones I now have works great as would Hells Bay, Maverick, Skull Island etc.........


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > The rod racks on my 1st gen Copperhead were close to complete garbage. They definitely fixed that issue on the second gen Copperhead. I love my rod holders. See if those will work?
> 
> 
> I tired a pair of those as well and thought they were garbage like my SUV holders. :. The ones I now have works great as would Hells Bay, Maverick, Skull Island etc.........


My Skull Island rod holders.  They work great, I'm sure something similar can be built.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool, I like that it fits 2 on top.
What about vertical holders, what are you guys using for those?


----------

